# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Avid Golfer looking for random golf foursome pairings generator.

## Harvey Swartz

I am looking forward to resolving this problem through the Excel Forum.  Any help out there?

----------


## arlu1201

Welcome to the forum.  This is an introductions forum only.

Please post your question in the relevant subforum.

----------

